# Corn snake found in Geelong



## BigWillieStyles (Mar 28, 2012)

[h=1]Spotted this in the paper, still cant believe people keep these. The only appeal I can see is that people can brag to their mates that they keep something that is restricted!

Illegal pet trade: snake found in Corio back yard[/h] Shane Fowles | March 28th, 2012





DSE senior forest planner Tuesday Phelan with a seized corn snake. Picture: ALISON WYND


* THE discovery of a corn snake in Corio has raised concerns about the invasive spread of the animals among the illegal pet trade. *
The Department of Sustainability and Environment (DSE) is seeking information about the illegal possession of reptiles after a free-roaming corn snake was found in the backyard of a Corio home this month.

The animal was captured by a local snake controller and handed into the DSE.

DSE senior investigator Sam Moore said corn snakes were once well-established in the illegal pet trade and continue to be highly sought after due to their striking colouration and appeal to collectors.



"The discovery of this snake is of concern, as corn snakes are regarded as the rabbits of the reptile world and are capable of establishing wild populations," Ms Moore said.

"The discovery of this snake is also of concern because it highlights that there are still people in the community illegally keeping non-native reptiles, with minimum regard to security.




"We are concerned that such people may also be housing more dangerous, high risk invasive species and cannot be certain whether the corn snake has escaped or been deliberately released into the wild."

The North American corn snakes are non-venomous but considered a high-risk to establish wild populations and pose a significant threat to agriculture and local plants and animals.

Anyone with information or who has illegally held pest animals to surrender is encouraged to call DSE on 136 186. 
Callers can remain anonymous. Illegal pet trade: snake found in Corio back yard | Geelong, VIC, Australia


----------



## Gruni (Mar 28, 2012)

Must admit it is a pretty looking specimen. I hope it gets a good home with a zoo and isn't just destroyed.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 28, 2012)

I know a lot of people who work in pet shops around the Geelong area and someone told me the other day that a customer said they had a corn snake! Oh gosh..... maybe not any more.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 28, 2012)

So that's where my lacie's breakfast got too.


----------



## Wally (Mar 28, 2012)

More concerning are parents naming their child Tuesday.


----------



## reptalica (Mar 28, 2012)

Wouldn't be the only suspicious activity coming out of Corio. Think you would find a swag of wannabe "chemists" as well. :shock:


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 28, 2012)

I know a few decent people who live there, but yeah.


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 28, 2012)

Poor little baby. That's my first aussie pic of a corn snake... I always thought they were unicorns!


----------



## reptalica (Mar 28, 2012)

TaraLeigh said:


> I know a few decent people who live there, but yeah.



Yeah agreed Tara.....certainly didn't wish to tarnish the whole area with the same brush.


----------



## cwebb (Mar 28, 2012)

God i want to dob in the people i know with corns but theyd know it was me :/


----------



## blakehose (Mar 28, 2012)

Gee Geelong people are scum.........


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 28, 2012)

TaraLeigh said:


> I know a lot of people who work in pet shops around the Geelong area and someone told me the other day that a customer said they had a corn snake! Oh gosh..... maybe not any more.




Nice comment on the article


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 28, 2012)

I won't elaborate as I could..... But dob them in!
Cheers Jedi. Gotta have my say. I know some people have already gained from it.
I could have elaborated on that too.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome snakes, to bad we cant have them in Aus, well, only if there illegal


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 28, 2012)

All seized exotic reptiles are euthanized.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 28, 2012)

I believe that is incorrect Frozenmouse.
I know for a fact that some go to wildlife parks/zoo's, etc.


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 28, 2012)

there would be a fair amount that arnt so lucky to go to zoos or wildlife parks - as they have plenty of exotics , they can ony look after so many .


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh I completely understand that.
I'm not stupid. It kills me, but I know.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll take the corn snake


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Mar 28, 2012)

no until someone gives me a ball or blood python lol


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 28, 2012)

The only people the DSE can keep an eye on/or hassle are registered and mostly responsible reptile keepers. Anyone else just slips under their lame, narrow-minded radar. I'm amazed there isn't an infestation of these animals out there. There probably is. But lets go hammer and tong after this and forget foxes, cats, dogs, toads, birds, blah, blah blah, blah.......8)


----------



## metalboy (Mar 28, 2012)

Id like to see a boom in scrub pythons eatting cats!!
There is a heap of wild corns around sydney!
I didnt think it would be warm enough during the colder months but they are there


----------



## Gruni (Mar 28, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> The only people the DSE can keep an eye on/or hassle are registered and mostly responsible reptile keepers. Anyone else just slips under their lame, narrow-minded radar. I'm amazed there isn't an infestation of these animals out there. There probably is. But lets go hammer and tong after this and forget foxes, cats, dogs, toads, birds, blah, blah blah, blah.......8)



Try being a dirt bike rider... then you really know about the DSE and their ability to annoy legitimate people. :evil:


----------



## sesa-sayin (Mar 28, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> The only people the DSE can keep an eye on/or hassle are registered and mostly responsible reptile keepers. Anyone else just slips under their lame, narrow-minded radar. I'm amazed there isn't an infestation of these animals out there. There probably is. But lets go hammer and tong after this and forget foxes, cats, dogs, toads, birds, blah, blah blah, blah.......8)


 public sector employees are not interested in the quality of the work which they do, merely in having a job, paid for by tax-payers


----------

